

If Oracle wins its Android suit, everyone loses - Mitt
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2012/120406-open-sources.html

======
JoachimSchipper
If you care about this, read groklaw (e.g.
<http://groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100813112425821>) instead. It's _much_
better.

------
sutro
If Oracle wins on this bogus computer-languages-are-copywritable claim, I hope
IBM sues them to oblivion for their use of SQL through the years. It's sad
that a company can be so ignorant of its own history.

~~~
tzs
SQL is a standard. I believe IBM encouraged and participated in the
standardization. That greatly undercuts any case IBM would have against
anybody for using SQL.

Java is not a standard.

------
wavephorm
If Google loses, they will be known for making one of the biggest blunders in
tech history by not buying Sun Microsystems. I assume it was Eric Schmidt who
axed that deal. I curiously kind of hope Google loses, it would shake up the
mobile market quite a bit.

------
maeon3
Also, Oracle needs to be paying retroactive benefits to the interpreted
assembly languages that are used to convert Java to machine code. It's only
fair that the creators of these languages receive the full benefits of their
contributions.

Time to scramble and find out who owns all of the millions of languages in the
world, computer, spoken, symbolic, memespeak, they are now going to be traded
like the stock market, and they all go IPO when a law declares them
copyrightable. I wonder who owns sign language?

------
taligent
"Google procured a virtual machine for Android intended to avoid all of Sun's
JVM patents"

Well that makes them either naive or stupid. They should have tried to acquire
a license from Sun whilst they were friendly towards Android.

And I don't know what planet the author is from but Google having to pay
royalties for Android wouldn't change the mobile market at all. Ask Microsoft.

~~~
vetinari
Android virtual machine is not jvm, why do you think it makes them naive or
stupid? Does it also make Microsoft naive or stupid, when they designed CLR VM
for Windows Phone?

Google does not pay royalties for Android, and neither does Motorola or Sony.
Notice that only vendors that also sell Windows pay the royalty.

